# Would like to add DAB radio in the future... advice?



## dsh694 (Dec 25, 2018)

So I bought a TTS recently and love it, one of the things I'm not really enjoying that much is the Audi Nav (RNSe?) media system.

I bought a 2014 model which has bluetooth telephone capabilities and the sat nav as well.

I'm thinking of swapping the system out for a Pioneer or Sony one with CarPlay but at the same time hoping i can achieve DAB radio..

Is there any way i could do this without using an additional DAB antenna? Does the existing antenna in any way provide DAB capabilities or is that for FM/AM only?

Basically what i'm hoping for is to swap out the media unit and have DAB+ be picked up by the existing aerial.. I feel stupid even asking because i'm sure the answer is a big fat no but it doesn't hurt to ask i guess.

any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

The good news is that Audi designed the Mk2 TT with a DAB aerial in the rear screen right from the start. As it turned out no Mk2 was offered with a DAB headunit.

See my how-to here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1004361 for how to make use of the factory DAB aerial in the rear screen.


----------



## dsh694 (Dec 25, 2018)

tttony said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> The good news is that Audi designed the Mk2 TT with a DAB aerial in the rear screen right from the start. As it turned out no Mk2 was offered with a DAB headunit.
> 
> See my how-to here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1004361 for how to make use of the factory DAB aerial in the rear screen.


That's such great news thank you!

Forgive my ignorance as well but your how-to seems like a method for those who don't already have the aerial fitted?

If my car comes with the DAB aerial already then shouldn't I technically just need a DAB capable head unit and nothing more? Will the DAB wire be behind the RNSe already?

Thanks again


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

All you will have is the DAB aerial element in the rear glass. You need to fit everything else.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Do you have a Coupe or Roadster?


----------



## dsh694 (Dec 25, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Welcome to the forum. Do you have a Coupe or Roadster?


Thank you!! It's a Coupe. Does this affect the setup?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Only in so much as the roadster doesn't have a "proper" rear window and therefore no aerial elements.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

No, not at all.  But for Roadster owners, there's an extensive post in the Knowledge Base (KB) specifically for them.


----------



## dsh694 (Dec 25, 2018)

tttony said:


> All you will have is the DAB aerial element in the rear glass. You need to fit everything else.


Okay great thanks. I've just read through your how-to and it's very detailed so thanks for that- I'm still trying to put the pieces together though. When you say DAB aerial element do you mean the aerial in my rear window at the moment is actually capable of DAB?

Confused why Audi would install a DABless HU but then leave a DAB aerial in there.

Feeling very dumb at the moment.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you'd like do read up on technical aspects of your TT, there's some great reading available in the Knowledge Base. Here's a few items you might want to start with regarding the radio and communication -

From the post below, go to _Section 2 - Electrical_and dowlnoad "Communication (D3E8006B7D9) 119 Pages" 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833827

From this post, check out _15.) Mk2 Specific Self Study Programs_ and download "SSP 380 Audi TT Coupé '07"-
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1755145

This post lists TSBs specific to the TT. Check under _Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) - Part 5_, you'll find quite a few on the sound system -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 6#p8560746

All the PDF's are free to download, so help yourself. 
.


----------



## dsh694 (Dec 25, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> If you'd like do read up on technical aspects of your TT, there's some great reading available in the Knowledge Base. Couple of items you might want to start with regarding the radio and communication -
> 
> From the post below, go to _Section 2 - Electrical_and dowlnoad "Communication (D3E8006B7D9) 119 Pages"
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833827
> ...


Brilliant thanks! With ttony mentioning the DAB aerial is already fitted in the Coupe, I was thinking of either of the 2 HUs

https://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/in-c ... v-ax3005db

https://www.pioneer-car.eu/uk/products/avh-z5100dab

If the DAB wire is already fed into the back of the existing RNSe unit, it would be a simple case of plug and play if I'm thinking right?


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Personally I'm questioning why you want DAB. My experience is that reception in a car is often poor with frequent drop-outs and even when it's working the sound quality on most stations is inferior to FM (caused by low bit rates). Internet radio is probably a better long-term solution if you want stations not available on FM.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

dsh694 said:


> So I bought a TTS recently and love it, one of the things I'm not really enjoying that much is the Audi Nav (RNSe?) media system.
> 
> I bought a 2014 model which has bluetooth telephone capabilities and the sat nav as well.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the fold!

You may want to read my review of my Alpine headunit which is CarPlay compatible and may help give you some ideas on what's available: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=225

Regarding DAB, you may want to consider just using a CarPlay app which will give you access to most Radio Stations, Shows etc. There are a lots to choose from, although bear in mind this will obviously use phone data and needs an internet connection to play unlike having an aerial but it's not particularly high in bandwidth to stream. Please find a link to the app I use called 'Radioplayer' - there's a video of it being used on this page: http://www.radioplayer.co.uk/blog/apple-carplay

If you're wondering what the difference in sound quality is like (Internet Radio vs DAB) you may find the following link of interest which compares the two: https://bestradios.co.uk/dab-vs-interne ... d-quality/

All the best on what you decide.


----------

